# Oklahoma City SQ Geeks Weekly Get-Togethers



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Meet up for Friday nights (mostly). Eat good food. Fiddle with knobs and sliders to mess up your tune afterwards. Sample gear that you've never heard before. Motivate year-long installs to get finished.

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Was a real good time, enjoyed it thoroughly!!! I didn't get to listen to everyone's ride but sure was some nice tunes!! :drummer:


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's right on Adam, and if you live anywhere near the Okc metro area and haven't joined us yet, we'll then, you don't know what you've been missing. I'd say we've just about got every kind of system you'd want to listen to. Cars with 10" mid bass in the doors to 2" widebander's in the pillars and everything in between. Bitone's, check, MS8's, check, Pioneer Japanese speaking radios, check. IB subs, yep. Sealed subs, you got it. Frankenstein passive radiator boxes, oh yeah we got that too. If you are interested in hanging out with us PM me your cell phone number and we will make sure that happens. 

Jason


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

How far is this from Jeremy's shop?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> How far is this from Jeremy's shop?


Where does he work? We don't have a Jeremy in our group?

Edit: Are you talking about the guy in Durant? If so, it's about 3 hours.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking forward to my Bit One... thanks to ISTundra for the killer deal.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Where does he work? We don't have a Jeremy in our group?
> 
> Edit: Are you talking about the guy in Durant? If so, it's about 3 hours.


Yes Denton, Jeremy with the meca shows! OOO 3 hrs, I remember talking to some OK guys and they said, they had comps and meets only 30 min from there. I thought it was this, I wouldve loved to make it! 3 more hrs is a littttle far! hehe


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

You're in Houston right? Google maps says its 7 hours from GBA to my house.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> You're in Houston right? Google maps says its 7 hours from GBA to my house.


Yups houston.... try see how far from fort worth.. I normally stay with my brother then drive 1.5 hrs to denton.. if its another 3 hrs, das a lil too much.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's 3 hours from DFW.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Not toooo badddd!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This past Friday we had about 12 people show.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> This past Friday we had about 12 people show.


Nice!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

And that was with only a few days notice.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> And that was with only a few days notice.


I dunno about the boys, but I will probably make it to one this summer... When i go visit my brother!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Dang, I would have loved to make the jaunt down from Tulsa for a meet up even though I don't have anything special. I just moved to Wyoming this past weekend so no more OK for me.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde, we'd love to have you guys come up. 

That's too bad, we have really good time.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> Was a real good time, enjoyed it thoroughly!!! I didn't get to listen to everyone's ride but sure was some nice tunes!! :drummer:


Brad, I didn't even know you were there until it was almost time for me to leave. lol Everyone said the Benz sounded phenomenal though. Hopefully next time.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, Brad's Merc sounds real nice.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's Wednesday and I think we've decided on the eating spot for Friday. 








Just show up around 7:00 if you want to join us.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

good times, great setups, and alot of good info for us newbies


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I will have to make one of these soon myself. Have changed up a fair bit on my install since last time at Anthony's.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Won't be making this one... gotta work the evening shift.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next week's dins-Feb 15th, 7pm:

Shish Kabob House - Del City | Urbanspoon

The chef is preparing an all-you-can-eat buffet for us. If you intend to be there, post your RSVP in the thread. I told him 10 to 15 for now. I need to give him a solid number by next Tuesday.

I ate lunch there for the 2nd time today. The food was amazing and the service is the same.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> Won't be making this one... gotta work the evening shift.


Man Kevin, you need to have a talk with the guy who makes the schedule. That's crap?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Man Kevin, you need to have a talk with the guy who makes the schedule. That's crap?


I call it the Fair Scheduling Act of 2013 lol. It blows.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Less than 24hrs to go. Looking forward to seeing who all shows up. See you there.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Going to the Thunder game with my cousins. Wont make it tomorrow but free the rest of the weekend


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dh8009 said:


> Going to the Thunder game with my cousins. Wont make it tomorrow but free the rest of the weekend


I'm jealous... you got good seats?


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont know. Its funny because I dont even watch sports so I'm just going to hang out with the family.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Who's all in for dinner this Friday at the Kebab House in Midwest City? So far I have Martin, Jason, Darrell, Me, and Arianne (my spousal unit).

Anyone else? I would like to get a final-ish headcount by Wednesday.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Right at 24 hours to go.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like I won't make it Friday. My wife got a promotion today, so I will be taking her out to eat.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's great news. Have fun.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

This regular will be there tonight!


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Ill show. Has been a bit. What address for the kabob house in MWC?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone's looking for RTA time we will be getting together tomorrow at 1:30. PM me for directions if interested.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's where it's going down tomorrow. 7:00pm?.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys... check this out: June 8th- College Station, TX. It's about a 6-hour drive.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Anyone wanna convoy down there for this?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to, but gotta check the work schedule first.


----------



## kennyq45 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey fellas I'm new to the site but I'm in OKC area (Tinker AFB) and I'd like to meet up with you guys sometime and talk car audio. I've recently started building my attempt at a SQ system in my Tahoe but i have lots of questions and hopefully you guys would be willing to steer me in the right direction.

Cheers


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard. PM your mobile number and we'll get you "dialed in." Recommend you download a message board app for your phone called GroupMe.

I'm also at Tinker... on and off since '93.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Later this spring we should schedule a G2G at my place. I can fit a few cars on my property. The fence allows drive-around to the back yard, so we can make a tent city back there and nobody but us would care. Fill the smoker with ribs and go to town for the day!

Yeah, I feel a get together coming on. _Maybe_ make it a 1x IASCA/MECA event if there is any interest. Might even be able to get Mark down from Tulsa for the event.

As you can see...there's plenty of room!


----------



## kennyq45 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gadget01 said:


> Welcome aboard. PM your mobile number and we'll get you "dialed in." Recommend you download a message board app for your phone called GroupMe.
> 
> I'm also at Tinker... on and off since '93.


Thanks for the welcome, PM sent.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

highly said:


> Later this spring we should schedule a G2G at my place. I can fit a few cars on my property. The fence allows drive-around to the back yard, so we can make a tent city back there and nobody but us would care. Fill the smoker with ribs and go to town for the day!
> 
> Yeah, I feel a get together coming on. _Maybe_ make it a 1x IASCA/MECA event if there is any interest. Might even be able to get Mark down from Tulsa for the event.


You know I'll make it


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

highly said:


> Later this spring we should schedule a G2G at my place. I can fit a few cars on my property. The fence allows drive-around to the back yard, so we can make a tent city back there and nobody but us would care. Fill the smoker with ribs and go to town for the day!
> 
> Yeah, I feel a get together coming on. _Maybe_ make it a 1x IASCA/MECA event if there is any interest. Might even be able to get Mark down from Tulsa for the event.
> 
> As you can see...there's plenty of room!


Fo sho! Definitely count me in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Your workshop is almost as big as the house. awesome


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Lorin said:


> Your workshop is almost as big as the house. awesome


That's what you call having your priorities in line...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I might be able to make it out for a show??


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll hook back up soon, been busy with soccer on Friday's. Benz undergoing some improvements as well, hopefully have it back together soon. May try and get the truck out as soon as I get the kicks finished. Can't wait to hook up again, awesome crew!!:beerchug:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you again Brad. I too plan on making more of these get togethers, but currently busy with two business and work. Wife just lost her job so I have to step it up. 

Jason, pm me with a quote to do the kicks for a set of point source two ways. 6.5", sub sealed box, and two amps, DD HU, and processor install. I don't need a championship build, just installed, deadened and clean.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd, that sounds like a good time! What time of spring are you thinking?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Todd, you are Da' Man! I'll check my schedule as soon as a date and time is posted. Hopefully I should be able to drive up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again Brad. I too plan on making more of these get togethers, but currently busy with two business and work. Wife just lost her job so I have to step it up.
> 
> Jason, pm me with a quote to do the kicks for a set of point source two ways. 6.5", sub sealed box, and two amps, DD HU, and processor install. I don't need a championship build, just installed, deadened and clean.


Will do.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We're still doing these. So if you're in the Okc metro area and haven't made one yet, you need to make it a priority to.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

^ That. Really an incredible bunch of guys and the most active group of audio groupies you will ever meet. Come out, hang out and have fun!


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

We'll be at a restaurant called "The Garage" at 7pm. 1024 W. I-240 Service Rd. It's on the south side of 240, just past Eskridge Honda coming from the Penn Ave exit.

The Garage - Burgers & Beer


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

From a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Good turnout. Hey Jason, can you send me the GroupMe invite again? New phone, need to get plugged in again.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We are still meeting up pretty regularly. If you would like to join us PM me and we will make sure kept in the loop.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to be meeting up at an onion burger joint on NW 122nd and Rockwell. It's located on the NW corner and we will be there at 7:00 pm.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

When? I just picked up a new '13 Accord Sport and I'm trying to figure out what I want to put in this one. I know a few people on here (can't remember who) have texted me to let me know when there are meets, but I couldn't make them due to work/school. I might be able to make them now and would love to hear people's setups.

Are there any guys on here that own/work at shops that do good, reputable work? I did all the work in my TL...but damn, that wore me out! Those balanced differential signals are a PITA!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> When? I just picked up a new '13 Accord Sport and I'm trying to figure out what I want to put in this one. I know a few people on here (can't remember who) have texted me to let me know when there are meets, but I couldn't make them due to work/school. I might be able to make them now and would love to hear people's setups.
> 
> Are there any guys on here that own/work at shops that do good, reputable work? I did all the work in my TL...but damn, that wore me out! Those balanced differential signals are a PITA!


We will be there tonight at 7. I'm the install manager at shop come out tonight and we can talk.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Going to be meeting up at an onion burger joint on NW 122nd and Rockwell. It's located on the NW corner and we will be there at 7:00 pm.


Dang! I live five minutes from there. Haven't been on the site in a while.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

a bunch of us are headed up to Bixby this weekend:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...20-2013-patriot-autofest-sep-14-bixby-ok.html

I prolly won't go until Saturday morning and play it by ear from there. Making plans is so overrated


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love to go, but this is a bad weekend for me. I will keep checking and try to catch the next local g2g. I have 100000 questions and would love to listen to un-biased opinions/cars from people who know what they are talking about.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Gadget01 said:


> a bunch of us are headed up to Bixby this weekend:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...20-2013-patriot-autofest-sep-14-bixby-ok.html
> 
> I prolly won't go until Saturday morning and play it by ear from there. Making plans is so overrated


I am judging both show this weekend in Bixby. So I will see you there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We will be meeting up at HD's burgers again tonight at 7pm. It's located on the NW corner of NW 122nd and Rockwell. See you there.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will try my best to go. Would be great seeing you guys again.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wish I could make it tonight but I am working overtime. Will catch you guys the next time for sure though.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/20/6azuzuhe.jpg[/IMG

Here's where we will be tomorrow.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's where we will be tonight at 7pm.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Eerybody within 100 miles should really go! Great knowledgable buncha guys, and you dare not question their passion!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tomorrow night we will be eating at Swadley's BBQ on SW 89th and Western at 7pm. Be there or be square.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't think I have any plans tonight.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

See you all there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is where we will be tonight. Come hangout if you ain't got nothing else to do.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How was the sushi?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> How was the sushi?


It looked good, I guess. You know my situation with that. The crispy honey chicken and fried rice was really good. You should've came. I was home by 9ish.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kinda late notice, but here's where we will be tonight. 7pm.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope the wait ain't too long, cuz that's some good **** right there!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is where we will be tomorrow night, 11/15/2013. Regular 7pm time.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

On my way.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's looking like we will have a pretty good chance of waking to snow Friday morning.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I dislike snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> I dislike snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't dislike snow if I don't have to go anywhere. If it does snow, it needs to SNOW!!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

So is it gonna happen tonight?

Its just a little snow...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> So is it gonna happen tonight?
> 
> Its just a little snow...


I think a few of the North side guys are G2G tonight at Todd's(Highly)house. I'm going in at 7 in the morning to get a jump start on my day. How you been? Long time since I've seen you around. Still have the Jeep? I have the pictures from Aho's G2G on my phone still.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I've had a long year and a half, that came to a head with my kids mother dying in October. 

Yes, I still have the jeep, but motor puked last summer. Most of the equipment was removed, and still haven't decided what I'm going to do with it. Its prolly not worth fixing. A lot of the equipment was sold off, and I had a lot of equipment stolen out of my house in Lubbock. Fortunately my MS8 and some of the other more expensive stuff was still in Amarillo. 

Audio wise, I've got a near virgin Saturn ion, with a dash that just begs for something to be done to it. And a company pickup that is a virgin, the ever popular dodge ram quad cab. I'm thinking about setting it up for a stock class, I've still got those nib h-audio drivers sitting at the house. 

BTW, I'm working out of okc now, and seriously considering moving. Corpus Christi is nice and all, but weather wise I want to be someplace that less resembles hell.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> Lol, I've had a long year and a half, that came to a head with my kids mother dying in October.
> 
> Yes, I still have the jeep, but motor puked last summer. Most of the equipment was removed, and still haven't decided what I'm going to do with it. Its prolly not worth fixing. A lot of the equipment was sold off, and I had a lot of equipment stolen out of my house in Lubbock. Fortunately my MS8 and some of the other more expensive stuff was still in Amarillo.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the loss. 

Welcome to Okc! We do this pretty much every week, so it look forward to you hanging out with us. If you need anything for your upcoming Saturn build let us know. I'm sure between all of us in the area would be willing to help out.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Be careful what you offer....most likely I won't have much more than hand tools with me when I start off with it...lol


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Friday, December 13. 7pm sharp!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Friday 12/20/2013. Usual 7pm time.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you guys!!!! Looking forward to hooking up soon!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you guys!!!! Looking forward to hooking up soon!!!



Same to you!! We've been saving a spot for you every Friday?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

We will be meeting up at Bill's again this Friday. See a couple post up for address.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Friday January 3, 2014 at 7pm


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been wanting to meet up with y'all some time. I might try on the next go around.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

childersbros said:


> I have been wanting to meet up with y'all some time. I might try on the next go around.



You're more than welcome anytime.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fridays eating spot. If you haven't joined us yet, come on out!


----------



## corvettec5dave (Sep 23, 2013)

My first time to meet the group and glad to be involved in like minds.
DS


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tomorrow nights eating spot. 7pm as usual.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

HD's in OKC gonna be the place to be! Hope to see some new faces out tonight...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

New group record. 14 mofo's for dinner!! Great time guys.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, damn good time! And thanks for having the after party Todd, always nice to see your new toys & progress on your projects.


----------



## melo300 (Jan 22, 2014)

whens the next one? i want to get to meet you guys and potentially gain some know how!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

melo300 said:


> whens the next one? i want to get to meet you guys and potentially gain some know how!



Will be one tonight. Not sure where yet. Stay tuned?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like the plan for tonight is dinner at Earl's Rib Place just off the turnpike at 7PM!










Gathering after at my place for those interested. 

-T


----------



## buffalobill989 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry to thread jack. I wonder if u guys can help me track a thief down. Met him on Craig's list, said his name was Joe. Was doing some work for me on my door panels, having good communication and says he can get equipment to. Wants to sponsor I pay for equip he installs and puts his name on it. Everything was going good till I decided to give him 800 for subs and a box. He was really pushing re subs had one ten in his whit trails blazer. His number is 9183127219. He was in tulsa and all of a sudden no contact and I assume hes gone with my money door panels and image dynamic 6" drivers. Sound familiar to anyone. Heavierset blond guy driving a white trail blazer. Any help would be apprec.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

buffalobill989 said:


> Sorry to thread jack. I wonder if u guys can help me track a thief down. Met him on Craig's list, said his name was Joe. Was doing some work for me on my door panels, having good communication and says he can get equipment to. Wants to sponsor I pay for equip he installs and puts his name on it. Everything was going good till I decided to give him 800 for subs and a box. He was really pushing re subs had one ten in his whit trails blazer. His number is 9183127219. He was in tulsa and all of a sudden no contact and I assume hes gone with my money door panels and image dynamic 6" drivers. Sound familiar to anyone. Heavierset blond guy driving a white trail blazer. Any help would be apprec.



That sucks man, but I only know a few people in the Tulsa area and none of them have a Trailblazer.


----------



## Inthuwind (Feb 7, 2007)

Subscribed. Thanks for the help today Jason with the MLV info.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Inthuwind said:


> Subscribed. Thanks for the help today Jason with the MLV info.



No problem. You're more than welcome to stop by the shop anytime.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know it's a little late, but here's where we will be tonight. 7pm.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's where we will be eating tomorrow night. 7pm?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll see y'all there!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm stationed in Enid now so I'll probably start making it out to most of these in the future.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

strakele said:


> I'm stationed in Enid now so I'll probably start making it out to most of these in the future.


Sweet! I think that's about an hour & 45 minutes away from OKC. How long are you stationed there?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Enid??? As bad as that is, it's still better than Clovis and Alamogordo put together. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fish said:


> Sweet! I think that's about an hour & 45 minutes away from OKC. How long are you stationed there?


We never know unless it's a controlled tour. Even training assignments are kind of up in the air. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

fish said:


> Sweet! I think that's about an hour & 45 minutes away from OKC. How long are you stationed there?


Year and a half-ish. UPT is like 54 weeks. But that's not starting until July theoretically. Google says OKC is like an hour and a half. So I'll try to make maybe 2 of these a month or so.



quality_sound said:


> Enid??? As bad as that is, it's still better than Clovis and Alamogordo put together.


Yeah buddy, Vance AFB in the bustling metropolis of Enid, OK..lol. Was supposed to be Columbus, MS, but got changed at the last minute.

I thoroughly enjoyed the 2 weeks I spent at Holloman a few years ago. But I guess 3 years there could get boring?


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

strakele said:


> Year and a half-ish. UPT is like 54 weeks. But that's not starting until July theoretically. Google says OKC is like an hour and a half. So I'll try to make maybe 2 of these a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drove up there once to "fly" the altitude chamber a while back. I think paved roads had only been recently introduced. UPT eh? I suppose we'll allow a wannabe pilot to hang out with us on a limited basis 

You're welcome any time, but you should definitely plan to come down for Todd's get-together on the 29th next month:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/[email protected]


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, I'll be there. Ally is coming out for it too.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Gadget01 said:


> I drove up there once to "fly" the altitude chamber a while back. I think paved roads had only been recently introduced. UPT eh? I suppose we'll allow a wannabe pilot to hang out with us on a limited basis
> 
> You're welcome any time, but you should definitely plan to come down for Todd's get-together on the 29th next month:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/[email protected]


Oklahoma has paved roads??? WOW, must have missed that when I went to Mark's show last year!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Oklahoma has paved roads??? WOW, must have missed that when I went to Mark's show last year!



Only partially paved roads. Horses don't like walking on pavement.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

This Friday's dins:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's where we will be tomorrow. Same time as usual, 7pm.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's where we will be tomorrow. Same time as usual, 7pm.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Smoked prime rib, need I say more? 7pm!!


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Any of you okies going to USACI show this weekend in Tulsa? Love to see a good sq turnout there

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

bigfastmike said:


> Any of you okies going to USACI show this weekend in Tulsa? Love to see a good sq turnout there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Where in Tulsa is said USACi show? What day, Saturday or Sunday? What time does it start? Is there a link to said show?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

918 customs. 11:00 Sunday. On soundoff.org 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If we get the Charger done by then, I might show up.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

jowens500 said:


> If we get the Charger done by then, I might show up.


?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn need hook with guys some time. My brother I law lives in okc and used run ultimate electronics car audio before it shut down. We both have been into audio home or car for everrrrr! I wanna finish my. Car up and come down some time.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> Damn need hook with guys some time. My brother I law lives in okc and used run ultimate electronics car audio before it shut down. We both have been into audio home or car for everrrrr! I wanna finish my. Car up and come down some time.



Come on down. We'll save you a seat.


----------



## Inthuwind (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is someone that can repair/clean a 1979 GM Delco ETR 8 track player here in Oklahoma??


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe Terry's Two Way on N May. It's the only repair place I know of in the Okc metro.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

We're meeting up tonight at Swadley's BBQ: 8317 S Western Ave, OKC, 7pm til our field grows barren.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Any of you OK guys still do this? I'm in the area until Nov and would love to pop up there


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

foreman said:


> Any of you OK guys still do this? I'm in the area until Nov and would love to pop up there


Almost every Friday- sometimes it's just 4 of us, sometimes it's 12. If it's on for next week, I'll post the location.

cheers


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How many of y'all showed up tonight? Had a date with the wife... went & watched Straight Outta Compton. Pretty good movie!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

They changed my work schedule. I've been working Friday nights since May. Next time im off on a Friday I plan on coming out though. I seen the movie on Monday Fish. It was pretty good.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested, this is where we are meeting tonight. 7pm!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Get there early. Cupcake Heaven sells out on Friday nights...!

Cupcake Heaven Oklahoma City, Heavenly Delicious Cupcakes. We bake Cupcakes for Any Occasion.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

If I leave now I might make it with 15 min to spare.  Have fun fellas.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to eat sushi tonight, but unfortunately not with you guys. Y'all enjoy!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> If anyone is interested, this is where we are meeting tonight. 7pm!


Cant trust a place that spelled Ninja wrong... :laugh:


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Cant trust a place that spelled Ninja wrong... :laugh:


Same place (Nhinja Sushi) this Friday, the 25th- 7pm.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old one. A long time ago someine gave me a name and address of a place that carried MLV in OKC, and damned if i can find it. 

And do meets still happen?


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> Sorry to dig up an old one. A long time ago someine gave me a name and address of a place that carried MLV in OKC, and damned if i can find it.
> 
> And do meets still happen?


You relocating to the OKC area?

Not sure if there who carries MLV here- I order from SecondSkinAudio. Jason might know though.

The meets are not exactly on a weekly basis. More like "weakly" now. But once in a while, when enough fvcks are given, yes. A handful of us still do so send a PM if you are interested.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Not relocating, I am only about 4 hrs out. I show up from time to time. Was going to time picking up MLV around a Fri night if they still happened. 

Im pretty sure there is, or was a local place that carried it. I don't remember if it was Jason or Todd who gave me the name and address.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> Not relocating, I am only about 4 hrs out. I show up from time to time. Was going to time picking up MLV around a Fri night if they still happened.
> 
> Im pretty sure there is, or was a local place that carried it. I don't remember if it was Jason or Todd who gave me the name and address.


Gipson Trim and Supply might carry it. I'll ask the group and post it. Let us know next time you're up and we'll make something happen.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

truckerfte said:


> Not relocating, I am only about 4 hrs out. I show up from time to time. Was going to time picking up MLV around a Fri night if they still happened.
> 
> Im pretty sure there is, or was a local place that carried it. I don't remember if it was Jason or Todd who gave me the name and address.



I got a roll of MLV sitting in my garage I'll probably never use. It's not a car audio brand, I bought it off of Lorin some years back, but don't recall where he got it from. It's approximately 40 SQ feet.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

fish said:


> I got a roll of MLV sitting in my garage I'll probably never use. It's not a car audio brand, I bought it off of Lorin some years back, but don't recall where he got it from. It's approximately 40 SQ feet.


Is that 40 square feet, or 40 ft of essque squared?


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

fish said:


> I got a roll of MLV sitting in my garage I'll probably never use. It's not a car audio brand, I bought it off of Lorin some years back, but don't recall where he got it from. It's approximately 40 SQ feet.


Well let me know what it's worth to ya, I'll be needing it sooner rather than later....


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Gadget01 said:


> Is that 40 square feet, or 40 ft of essque squared?


Ha! Nice catch Adam.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

truckerfte said:


> Well let me know what it's worth to ya, I'll be needing it sooner rather than later....


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

New to OKC from Atlanta. Air Force move. What is around for Sq meets/Comps?


----------



## jowens50001 (Aug 8, 2015)

We haven't been meeting up very much lately, but the core group of guys are still in contact with each other pretty much daily. There is the Red River Shootout series of IASCA shows that are in Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bolding220 said:


> New to OKC from Atlanta. Air Force move. What is around for Sq meets/Comps?


Welcome to OKC. There are still a handful of us that still meet up on a quasi-weekly basis. Will be at the Royal Bavaria restaurant on Sooner Rd tomorrow night around 6:30 (1830 for you AF types).

Send a PM to trade mobile digits.


----------

